
Scuttlebutt – A decentralised secure gossip platform - golangnews
https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/
======
zrail
Discussion earlier this year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14050049)

------
Operyl
I find myself not enjoying the video introduction, I like the technical
details on a technically orientated page. I'm not a simple user, I don't need
a "love story", I like the nitty gritty details.

Regardless, very cool to see something new in the space. Going to schedule
some time to play with it.

~~~
gregknicholson
Yeah, the love story was deliberately aimed at non-technical users, trying to
emphasise the culture rather than the tech.

[http://www.scuttlebot.io/more/protocols/secure-
scuttlebutt.h...](http://www.scuttlebot.io/more/protocols/secure-
scuttlebutt.html) has a little bit of more-technical stuff about how it works,
but it's not comprehensive. Technical docs are an ongoing task.

~~~
Operyl
Yeah, sure it makes sense for those users. But you've put it on a site that
contains mostly technical information. This isn't facebook.com. You've put a
user-centered video on an engineer-centered site.

------
JasonFruit
I can't look at it without installing it, and I'm certainly not going to take
eleven-and-some minutes of my life to watch a love story. I want to see what
people are actually using it for, and what the tone of their conversations is,
and I can't do that without installing it, which I won't.

The nice thing about a browser-based tool for social interaction is that I can
go look at it and see if I want it without installing more software I don't
want. If your video is going to ease me around that, it's going to have to be
short and packed with real-life information, not imaginary stories.

